# Pumpe trocken aufstellen " Verständnisfrage"



## baddie (16. März 2014)

Hallo Leuts, 

ich würde meine Pumpen gern aus dem Teich raushaben und les hier häufig was von "Pumpe trocken aufstellen".
Kann ich einfach von jeder Pumpe (in meinem Fall eine Oase Aquamax 10.000 älteren Baujahres) ausserhalb des Teiches aufstellen und muss nur die Ansaugung in den Teich legen ? 
Ist das richtig so oder versagt dann die Kühlung velleicht oder aber es gibt für die Trockenausfstellung spezielle Pumpen ? 
Ich hatte mir gedacht das ich das originale drumherum so adaptiere das der Käfig an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich liegt (wie bisher) aber die Pumpe leicht zugänglich in der Nähe meine Filter positioniere. Das ist etwas oberhalb des Teichwasserpegels. 

thx für alle Erklärungen, Tips und Verbesserungen 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nori (16. März 2014)

Du musst zwischen "Trockenaufstellung" und "selbstansaugend" unterscheiden.
Ne normale Filterpumpe kann zwar trocken aufgestellt werden, aber si kann das Wasser nich ansaugen - das Wasser muss in den Ausaugtrakt laufen können.

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (16. März 2014)

Hallo Dirk,
zur Trockenaufstellung sind nicht alle Pumpen geeignet, Deine Oase schon (bei mir ist sie es auch ). Neben der Warnung der Hersteller vor möglicher Überhitzung habe ich beim Anblick mancher Konstruktionen auch den Eindruck, dass sie nicht richtig wasserdicht sind. Damit gebe ich Nori recht, dass man auf eigene Gefahr vermutlich sehr viele Teichpumpen trocken aufgestellt bekommt. Meine Oase Aquamax 10.000 schaltet sich übrigens bei Wassermangel ab, damit hast Du doppelte Sicherheit.


----------



## Nori (16. März 2014)

Hab mich vielleicht etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt - ich will nicht sagen, dass jede Teichpumpe zur Trockenaufstellung geeignet ist.
Ich habe mal vorausgesetzt, dass die Pumpe zur Trockenaufstellung geeignet ist - ABER deshalb kann sie trotzdem nicht einfach das Wasser aus dem Teich ansaugen. Für sowas wie baddie es vor hat muss die Pumpe selbstansaugend sein.
Die Trockenaufstellung einer nicht selbstansaugenden Pumpe wurde ja schon öfters beschrieben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## baddie (16. März 2014)

Thx euch beiden.
Also verstehe ich das allgemein richtig das die Pumpe samt Ansaugung unter Teichwasseroberkante liegen sollte (um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen wenn man nicht weiss ob die Pumpe selbstansaugend ist) ?
Würde dann ja theoretisch reichen das Wasser 20cm abzulassen, Folienflansch setzen und die Pumpe dann auch 20cm unterhalb des Wasser zu positionieren...oder Denkkfehler ?
Da an der "Saugseite" eh gerade ein riesen Baugebiet ist wäre das zur Zeit für mich leicht machbar. Wenn dann aber erst die Fundamente samt Mauer stehen ...dann kann ich das knicken.
Mich nerven vor allen diese ganzen sichtbaren Schläuche/Rohre und auch das ich bei Reinigung immer die Pumpe (samt Kabel ) aus dem Teich holen muss.
Einfach Schraubverbindung lösen, Ansaugkäfig raus und spülen wäre da einfacher 

Mein Plan ist übrigens den CS II mit 2 Pumpen (an unterschiedlichen Orten ) zu versorgen und das Elektrikgedöns kompakt an einer Stelle zu haben.
Wären für den CS II dann allerdings im Perfekten Fall 20.000 Liter aber das kann man ja via Kugelhähnen reduzieren.
1/3 des Wassers wollte ich dann auch direkt dem Bachlauf zuführen und nicht auch noch durch den Filter jagen.

Mann mann so viele Gedanken die man sich machen muss bevor der Beton und die Mauern einen spontane Änderungen vermiesen.

NOCH ist vieles machbar aber in 3 Wochen dann nicht mehr...ohne Stemm und Buddelarbeiten

Gruß

dirk


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2014)

Hallo Dirk,
das sollte schon so funktionieren, wie von Dir gedacht. Deine Ansaugung ist dann nicht ganz frostfrei. Ich bin nur gut 10 cm tiefer gegangen, und brauche da im Winter nichts mehr abmontieren. Dank einer kleinen Pumpe in einer der Filtertonnen läuft dort das Wasser aus der tiefsten Stelle im Teich hin, und ich habe auch im Winter eine kleine Umwälzung im Teich. Besagte Pumpe läuft bei mir jetzt im vierten Jahr. Dieses Jahr musste ich sie mal rausnehmen, weil sie von alleine nicht angelaufen ist. Sie sah (nach 3 Jahren!) bedeutend besser aus, als eine der preiswerten Teichpumpen, die ich anderswo nach 6 Monaten herausgeholt hatte.
So lange das Wasser von alleine aus dem Teich zur Pumpe laufen kann, ist das Thema mit Ansaugen keins. Deine Pumpe ist ja nicht selbstansaugend.


----------



## Nori (18. März 2014)

Der CS 2 schafft mit Sicherheit keine 20.000 Liter - ich hatte mal probeweise ne 7500-er Laguna zusammen mit einer 11500-er Tetra laufen (bei 1 m Förderhöhe) - das war schon entschieden zu viel - geh mal von maximal  12-14000 Liter aus, die dort tatsächlich ankommen können.

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (18. März 2014)

Hallo Nori,

mit dem mitlerem Sieb (glaube 200er) hab ich schon Probleme 8500 Liter zu betreiben. 
Förderhöhe 0,30m, Schlauch 50mm Durchmesser, 2,5m lang, Einlaufstutzen gerade mit 1,5" x 50mm und einer 10m3 Flunder welche 9500 schafft läuft der CSII über. Mit einem abgewinkeltem Einlauf in 1,5" , so wie Original werden es sofort nur noch 8500 Liter und dann geht es gerade so bis zum wachsen vom Biofilm.
Von daher lieber weniger Pumpenleistung und weniger Watt verbrauchen dafür Leitungen optimieren.

LG Rene


----------



## lotharw (18. März 2014)

Hallo Baddie,

weshalb Wasser ablassen zum Flansch einbauen,Flansche kann man ohne Wasserverlust in bis zu 60 cm Tiefe (Armlänge) einbauen.
Das Habe ich schon mehrfach mit verschiedenen Durchmesser (von 5 cm bis 150 cm) gemacht,und das bei einem Wasserverlust von 1/4 Schnapsglas.
20 oder 30 cm wäre da ein Kinderspiel,nur die Reihenfolge der Arbeitsschritte muß man peinlichst genau einhalten.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Nori (18. März 2014)

Das Überlaufen hatte (zumindest bei meinem Experiment) nichts mit dem Spaltsieb zu tun - der 70-er Abgang packt einfach keine 20.000 Liter in Schwerkraft.
Ich verwende nur die 7500-er Laguna und da gibt's keine Probleme.

Gruß Nori


----------



## baddie (18. März 2014)

Thx Euch allen.

Mit dem weiteren Input mach ich dann jetzt noch mal intensives Brainstorming machen.

Mehr Patz (der mir JETZT für nen vernünftigen Pumpenschacht fehlt) für ne grössere Filter/Technikecke bekomm ich frühestens in 4 Jahren genehmigt. 
Auf jeden Fall werd ich durch die jetzt zu machenden Fundamente schonmal ein paar 110er Rohre mit einbringen damit ich dann alle Optionen für die Zunkunft offen habe.

Alles nicht so einfach wie es einem auf den 1. Blick erscheint.


Gruß

Dirk


----------

